# Obsessed with drinking water?



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mandy will always drink her entire bowl of water before even touching her food. And like some nights as tonight...she drinks the bowl and doesn't touch her food. She is 11 weeks old. Do I pick up the food and say that's that for dinner? Everytime I take her outside all she does is lick the blades of grass which is also distracting as far as potty training is concerned. She just seems so obsessed with drinking water and not enough obsessed about eating her food.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Axel was like that, and still hold water an an unusually high priority. I wouldn't worry about it, but limit access to water after she has had enough.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Whether or not the amount she is drinking is normal is going to be best answered by your vet. You will need to measure the amount. Do this by refilling her bowl with a container that you've premeasured to know how many cups are in it. Then keep a log each time you fill her bowl. Make sure that no other pets have access to the water during this time period (24 hours). Then you will have a more accurate answer to "how much" and your vet will be better equipped to help figure out if there is a problem or not. 

I once had a doberman who was exhibiting similar behavior. She was diagnosed with "water diabetes". I think it's fairly uncommon, however excessive intake of water can be caused by a variety of ailments, I think.

Good luck!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with Emily. Check with your vet. It it probably nothing. But since thirst can be a sign of diabetes, it wouldn't hurt to check.

Also, I would be caution with giving water right before or after eating. Some sources suggest that drinking quickly or excessive amounts before and after meals can cause bloat. Discuss it with your vet and see what he/she thinks.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

She has been to the vet and there was nothing said about diabetes. I honestly do not think that is what it is. Maybe I shouldn't say "obsessed" with water...she doesn't drink a ton just when she does drink it seems as if she is more into the water than her food.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Before diabetes, I *would* check for a urinary track infection. There actually quite common in puppies and excessive drinking is a classic symptom. And there may be no other symptoms, but left untreated, these can cause problems down the road.

A trainer friend does puppy boarding and says that probably 30% or more of the puppies she takes in have UTIs, but their owners never realize it. Testing for a UTI is simple. Call your vet's office ahead of time and ask if they want you to bring in a urine sample or do they want you to bring in a puppy with a full bladder and they'll get it themselves via cystocentesis. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1302+1473&aid=995

I personally prefer cysto, but some vets use them more than others. So see what your vet prefers.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

maybe too simple but worth a try-do NOT have food and water at same location/room.water should be available at all times but change/refresh water bowl AFTER feeding and at this different location.Some dogs seem to obsess with NEW water(such as drinking from toilets)separating food and water might help.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

What are you feeding her, snacks included?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

diabetes


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax did the same thing when we got her. She had terrible UTI's that kept reoccurring. One day I heard someone say something about drinking excessive water and UTI's and pushed my vet to do the test. Sure enough....

Take a urine sample in. It's cheap, easy and will either rule it out or solve the problem.

Also, some puppies/dogs don't know when to stop drinking and need to be limited. You could put her water down, let her drink and then pick it back up. I wouldn't let the bowl get empty. She just needs to learn that it won't disappear on her and she can drink when she's thirsty.

How's the housebreaking going? A UTI might explain some problems there too!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just took in a 7 month old foster with a UTI that did this, I thought maybe she was just not giving enough water at the shelter but it continued. 

I think possible UTI. 

Does the puppy just squat and pee, like all of a sudden, no sniffing?


----------

